# Terminal aufrufen und Skript ausführen



## Guest (28. Okt 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte ein Terminal aufrufen und anschliessen in diesem Terminal ein Skript starten.

Das Terminal aufrufen klappt problemlos mit:
 Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("gnome-terminal");

Doch wie starte ich nun ein skript in disem Terminal??

Kann mir jemand helfen??

Danke & Gruss

Sandro


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Okt 2004)

Bietet das Terminal selber keine Kommandozeilenoption, um beim Aufruf ein Skript auszuführen?
Ansonsten ist das wohl eher schwierig, von Java aus das Terminal fernzusteuern.


----------



## Guest (28. Okt 2004)

Es geht darum, dass ich anschliessend ein Skript ausführen lassen will. Das Skript gibt dann mehere Informationen auf dem Terminal aus. Ich könnte das Skript natürlich auch von Hand starten, aber ich möchte das automatiesieren.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (28. Okt 2004)

Ich habe das schon verstanden, deshalb frage ich ja, ob es eine Kommandozeilenoption des Gnome-Terminals gibt, um bei seinem Start gleich ein Skript zu starten, sowas in der Art von
    --command CMD ARGS, -e CMD ARGS
oder
    --execute CMD ARGS


----------



## thE_29 (28. Okt 2004)

mh!

also in KDE geht das so


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("konsole -e BEFEHL");
```

ruft die konsole auf und führt den befehl aus und beendet sich dann (glaub ich halt)

unter gnome, kp, du musst schauen was für argumente dein terminal hat, rufs mit --help auf!


----------

